# Dogs on buses-allowed?



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Now we have got our free bus passes we will probably use local buses when on holiday. Can anyone advise us whether dogs are allowed to travel on buses. Is there a general rule in England, or does it vary according to the bus company?

Many thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Round here ( Oxford) dogs are carried subject to these conditions:

_Dogs are carried at the owner's own risk. They are carried on condition that they are clean, on a leash, under proper control and do not cause inconvenience or annoyance to other passengers. They must not be placed on passenger seats. The owner will be responsible for any injury caused to another passenger through failure to comply with these conditions._

They cost 80p per journey- free if they are assistance dogs or guide dogs.

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Our dog has never been refused travel on any buses in UK.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I recently asked a similar question of First Bus in the Greater Manchester area. I was told that well behaved dogs are allowed on buses at a cost of 50 pence per single journey.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've used a bus pass and we've taken our dogs exte nsively in England on buses never been refused I think once there was a charge and once in cambridge we were asked to sit separately one dog apiece.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We take the dog on buses but this year for the first time ever at the Rally at Birdham the driver asked the passengers if they minded a dog coming on.
They all said no thats fine but what if they had said yes. :evil:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

locovan said:


> We take the dog on buses but this year for the first time ever at the Rally at Birdham the driver asked the passengers if they minded a dog coming on.
> They all said no thats fine but what if they had said yes. :evil:


I'll have to remember that the next time I take the Missus out for a treat :lol: :lol:


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We were refused entry onto a bus in Herefordshire travelling from Pembridge to Leominster. The dog was only six months old and is a Jack Russell cross!


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Whilst attempting to board a bus in Crail,Scotland with my Weimaraner.

I enquired .........'anything for the dog?
The bus driver replied .....'a bullet' 8O ................I don't think he liked dogs :lol: 

Regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

*Dogs on buses*

We regularly take our Jack Russell on the buses in Devon, Cornwall , Dorset and Somerset - believe it or not we buy a "Rover Ticket" at 75p which allows access to all routes for a day!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Years ago when buses ran to schedule and were affordable despite being run by the local Council,there was a rule in my area that dogs had to be charged full adult fare and travel upstairs on a double decker. That was also where you went if you wanted a smoke and none of my dogs were Beagles!!!!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We have taken Mitsi on buses in the Lakes and locally never had a problem and never had to pay.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I think it is at the discretion of the driver,thats perhaps why,one driver asked if any of the other passengers minded .
Jented


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Buses*

Dogs are welcome on most buses although there is a charge. I usually sit near the back, seat near the emergency door as there is more space there.

Dogs can be conveyed free on trains providing the dog is not on a seat. If on a seat, the seat must be covered and the dog needs a ticket. You may recall Oscar sat on a seat in First Class when passengers were standing. The guard asked me to ask Oscar to move. I advised the guard he would have to ask Oscar himself. The railway regulations stated that the dog "could occupy a seat providing the seat was not soiled and that the seat was not required by a passenger." As Oscar had a First Class ticket, and the sear was covered, he was able to travel and also have drinks and light refreshments from the trolley!

Russell


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Dogs on buses*



Mer said:


> We regularly take our Jack Russell on the buses in Devon, Cornwall , Dorset and Somerset - believe it or not we buy a "Rover Ticket" at 75p which allows access to all routes for a day!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love that!!!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Buses*



Rapide561 said:


> Dogs are welcome on most buses although there is a charge. I usually sit near the back, seat near the emergency door as there is more space there.
> 
> Dogs can be conveyed free on trains providing the dog is not on a seat. If on a seat, the seat must be covered and the dog needs a ticket. You may recall Oscar sat on a seat in First Class when passengers were standing. The guard asked me to ask Oscar to move. I advised the guard he would have to ask Oscar himself. The railway regulations stated that the dog "could occupy a seat providing the seat was not soiled and that the seat was not required by a passenger." As Oscar had a First Class ticket, and the sear was covered, he was able to travel and also have drinks and light refreshments from the trolley!
> 
> Russell


Got a great visual of that Russell! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

*THANK YOU-Dogs on buses-allowed?*

Many thanks for the information.

Will try taking dog on a short bus ride soon.

...have dog, will travel.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> We take the dog on buses but this year for the first time ever at the Rally at Birdham the driver asked the passengers if they minded a dog coming on.
> They all said no thats fine but what if they had said yes. :evil:


As you know we travelled on the same service but not at the same time Mavis and no questions asked about our two. Too cute I guess (they told me to say that honest  )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it just must have been that one driver as we have travelled a lot on buses since and have no probs at all.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about the dogs being under close control but I can think of a few school kids who need to be on a lead!!!

Tony


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

On the buses of one of the Devon/Cornwall companies (I forget which, perhaps it was was First National) the carriage is at the discretion of the driver and if a dog is already on board he may reasonable refuse yours or ask you to sit well away from the other dog. We were asked to sit at one end away from the other dog.

This seems reasonable in view of the behaviour of some dogs and their owners when in public.

rogerandveronica


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

In London, Transport For London have Conditions of Carriage, which are available on their website. At 14.3 it says that dogs are allowed on all London transport (ie buses, tubes and trains) so long as they are not dangerous or likely to annoy other passengers.

There is no rule that the dog should go upstairs on a double decker bus.

I have travelled around London on buses with my dog Chloe, usually with no fuss. Once a bus driver refused us, saying dogs weren't allowed. I told him he was mistaken and quoted the rules, but we got nowhere. I complained about him later and he was disciplined (I believe).

One other time, a driver refused to take us unless we went upstairs. I refused. This led to a 30 minute standstill. I and two other passengers complained, but the bus company has not replied after months, despite reminders. 

Many people think the rule is "bus driver discretion" but that is a recipe for discrimination and dog owners should stand up for their rights. 

On tubes, you need to carry the dog on the escalator, so only works if you have one small dog. 

All trains in the UK take dogs, except Eurostar.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

rogerandveronica said:


> On the buses of one of the Devon/Cornwall companies (I forget which, perhaps it was was First National) the carriage is at the discretion of the driver and if a dog is already on board he may reasonable refuse yours or ask you to sit well away from the other dog. We were asked to sit at one end away from the other dog.
> 
> This seems reasonable in view of the behaviour of some dogs and their owners when in public.
> 
> rogerandveronica


Do these same rules apply there to unaccompanied minors


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

when i drove on the national express 440 route from buxton to london about 20 years ago the driver was allowed only three dogs on the coach provided they were kept well apart.
roy


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We regularly take our two dobes on the park and ride to salisbury. Included in the price is up to 4 passengers so we don't pay extra! However when in Cornwall we were told that the buses did not have to accept them for transport and I recall a return ticket for them both was half that of my and my hubbies!


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

It is a case of consideration on all sides, and a bit of tolerance.

I do think it is important for dog owners to behave responsibly, otherwise we just end up with more banns. I think though I would be pretty annoyed if a dog owners was allowing his dog on a seat when I was standing! Yes I did hear you paid for the ticket but it is basic good manners in my opinion. 

I think it is also important to remember that some people are scared of dogs and behave with sensitivity and ensure your dog behaves.


----------

